# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  φορα ηλεκτρικου ρευματος

## memas

καλησπερα σε όλους.έχω μια απορια και αν μπορει καποιος να μου την λυσει. έχω μπερδευτει με την φορα του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.στον θετικό πόλο μιας μπαταριας υπάρχει έλλειψη ηλεκτρονίων ενώ στον αρνητικό περίσευμα, σωστα ? άρα το ρέυμα δεν θα έπρεπε να κινείται απο τον αρνητικό πόλο προς τον θετικό? γιατί τότε σχεδιάζεται να κινείται απο τον θετικό προς τον αρνητικό? έχει να κάνει με αυτό που λέμε συμβατική φορά του ρεύματος ? και όταν στα κυκλώματα σχεδιάζουμε + - είναι θετικός και αρνητικός πόλος αντίστοιχα ή θετικό και αρνητικό δυναμικό ( απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει οι δύο έννοιες είναι αντίθετες μεταξύ τους, σωστά?)

----------


## tasos51

η φορα του συνεχες ρευματος που χρησιμοποιουμε στην καθημερινοτητα ονομαζεται συμβατικη φορα των ηλεκτρονιων και ειναι απο τον θετικο πολο προς τον αρνητικο ενω κανονικα η φορα ειναι απο τον αρνητικο πολο (οπου υπαρχει περισευμα ηλεκτρονιων και αποθουναται μεταξυ τους) προς τον θετικο πολο αυτη η φορα ονομαζεται πραγματικη φορα των ηλεκτρονιων

----------


## spirakos

Ωραια παρατηρηση
*
Φορά του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος
*
Επειδή η ένταση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος έχει φορά, για τη μέτρησή του σε ένα σημείο θεωρούμε μία θετική φορά. Έτσι, αν το μέγεθος είναι θετικό σημαίνει ότι το δυναμικό μειώνεται κατά τη φορά που επιλέξαμε, ενώ αν το μέγεθος είναι αρνητικό σημαίνει ότι το δυναμικό αυξάνεται κατά την κατεύθυνση που επιλέξαμε. Όταν σημειώνουμε γραφικά τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με βέλος, τότε δείχνει κατά τη φορά μείωσης του δυναμικού.

Η φορά του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι η φορά κίνησης των ηλεκτρικών φορτίων, η οποία δεν ταυτίζεται απαραίτητα με τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Η φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι ταυτόσημη με τη φορά κίνησης των ηλεκτρικών φορτίων, όταν το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στην κίνηση θετικών φορτίων στον αγωγό. Παλιότερα πίστευαν ότι τα ελεύθερα κινούμενα φορτία στα μέταλλα ήταν θετικά, δηλαδή ότι οι δύο φορές, της έντασης και της κίνησης των φορτίων στους αγωγούς αυτούς, ταυτίζονταν.

*Ρεύμα ηλεκτρονίων
*
Αργότερα, αποδείχθηκε ότι στα μέταλλα, όπου γίνονταν οι παρατηρήσεις, κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα τα αρνητικά φορτία (τα ηλεκτρόνια), τα οποία είχαν φορά κίνησης αντίθετη από τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δημιουργώντας σύγχυση στην κατανόηση της φοράς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.

WIKIPEDIA

 Οποτε καλα καταλαβες

----------


## tasos51

δηλαδη αυτο που ειπα ισχυει ετσι ???

υγ.μην τον μπερδεψουμε τον αθρωπο :Lol:

----------


## spirakos

> δηλαδη αυτο που ειπα ισχυει ετσι ???
> 
> υγ.μην τον μπερδεψουμε τον αθρωπο



Τασο ναι ισχυει, εγω απλα παραθεσα την "κυριλε" απαντηση απο wikepedia
 Αν και αρκει να σκεφτεις οτι αφου τα ηλεκτρονια ειναι αρνητικα φορτια απο που θα ξεκινησουν οεο?

----------


## memas

οκ παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις εβγαλα ακρη

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ωραια παρατηρηση  *Ρεύμα ηλεκτρονίων*  Αργότερα, αποδείχθηκε ότι στα μέταλλα, όπου γίνονταν οι παρατηρήσεις, κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα τα αρνητικά φορτία (τα ηλεκτρόνια), τα οποία είχαν φορά κίνησης αντίθετη από τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δημιουργώντας σύγχυση στην κατανόηση της φοράς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.  WIKIPEDIA   Οποτε καλα καταλαβες



      Καλημέρα.   Διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις, και πιστεύω πως ηλεκτρόνια και φορτία έχουν ταυτόσημη κατεύθυνση, και όταν λέω κατεύθυνση ηλεκτρονίων εννοώ την προσανατολισμένη κίνηση αυτών.

----------


## Inferno

> Καλημέρα.   Διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις, και πιστεύω πως ηλεκτρόνια και φορτία έχουν ταυτόσημη κατεύθυνση, και όταν λέω κατεύθυνση ηλεκτρονίων εννοώ την προσανατολισμένη κίνηση αυτών.



Στην αρχή νόμιζαν ότι φορείς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος ήταν θετικά φορτισμένα σωματίδια. Επομένως η κίνηση τους θα ήταν από υψηλό δυναμικό σε χαμηλότερο. Δηλαδή σε μια μπαταρία από τον θετικό στον αρνητικό πόλο. Στην συνέχει όμως ανακάλυψαν ότι για το ρεύμα ευθύνεται το ηλεκτρόνιο που είναι αρνητικά φορτισμένο σωματίδιο... Αλλά επειδή είχαν συνηθίσει την φορά από τα θετικά στα αρνητικά έκαναν μια σύμβαση να την κρατήσουν.
Έτσι, η φορά του ρεύματος που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα είναι η ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΗ φορά από εκείνη τη σύμβαση που έγινε τότε... Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ φορά του ρεύματος είναι αντίθετη αλλά δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία...

----------

FILMAN (28-11-11)

----------


## -nikos-

> Όταν σημειώνουμε γραφικά τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος με βέλος, τότε δείχνει κατά τη φορά μείωσης του δυναμικού.
> 
> Η φορά του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι η φορά κίνησης των ηλεκτρικών φορτίων, η οποία δεν ταυτίζεται απαραίτητα με τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. 
> 
> *Ρεύμα ηλεκτρονίων
> *
> Αργότερα, αποδείχθηκε ότι στα μέταλλα, όπου γίνονταν οι παρατηρήσεις, κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα τα αρνητικά φορτία (τα ηλεκτρόνια), τα οποία είχαν φορά κίνησης αντίθετη από τη φορά της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος δημιουργώντας σύγχυση στην κατανόηση της φοράς του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.
> 
> WIKIPEDIA




εγω νομιζω οτι αυτη η εξηγιση ειναι η πιο ακριβης.
-
να προσθεσω οτι στην αλλη πλευρα του ατλαντικου συνιθηζουν πολλοι 
να σχεδιαζουν κυκλωματα με το συν στη γειωση !!!
-
παντως η συνχηση θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει γιατι στα αυτοκινητα συνδεουμε παντα 
τον αρνητικο πολο στο σασι [σωμα].

-

----------

